# Audi Sport DTM Driver Oliver Jarvis to Drive Kolles R10 TDI in Asian Le Mans Series



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On October 31 and November 1, a big dream will come true for Audi "factory” driver Oliver Jarvis: The 25-year-old Briton received approval from Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich to contest the two rounds of the newly incepted Asian Le Mans Series at Okayama (Japan) in an Audi R10 TDI for the private Audi customer team Kolles.


----------

